# Help!?!



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Well we bought this Titan doe when she was 3 months old and showed her two years ago. We normally wait until they are one years old to breed them so we waited until last august and stuck her out in the pasture with our other does and our nice buck to have really nice babies to show for this fall show season. Every other doe got bred except for her so we thought maybe it was just her first time an didn't take. 

So we stuck her and our new buck in a pen by themselves today so we can see if she would even get bred and so we can breed her again in september to have kids for my senior year to show next fall. 

They smelled of each other a little bit and then stated butting heads and the girl was beating our buck up. His name is romeo if that tells you anything.. He's a lover not a fighter.. So he got scared and was running away from her an hid in the barn and wouldn't come out. 

What do we do?? He is only a year old so he is a little smaller than her but i didn't think that would matter. We thought about AI her but we don't have a semen tank or anything so thats more money to spend on only one doe..


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Maybe try hand breeding so that she doesn't have the chance to scare him...And make sure she is already in heat...I am certainly no expert, but that is what I would try, I think, Good luck!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You'll need to hold her tight while the buck does his thing, once you're certain she's in heat. Aim for three successful breedings, every day she's displaying signs of heat.

If it's impossible to get these two mating you'll need to try an older, matured buck. She might be more accepting of an "experienced" male.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> You'll need to hold her tight while the buck does his thing, once you're certain she's in heat. Aim for three successful breedings, every day she's displaying signs of heat.
> 
> If it's impossible to get these two mating you'll need to try an older, matured buck. She might be more accepting of an "experienced" male.


Okay thank you i'll try that!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Behavior test her daily for at least 21 days. At some point during that time she should come in heat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

When our monster Saanen doe is in heat..she is a bully!! So we decided to get her bred....we put her in pen with our then almost year old saanen buck...Paige beat him up and had him cowering in a corner...it was so sad lol so we put our seasoned 4 year old Nubian buck in with her and he didn't take no for an answer...moral of the story...some does will not breed with young bucks....;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------

